# iPad configuration



## Robertdcpa (Aug 17, 2019)

I am contemplating buying an iPad Pro 11 with 256GB storage to use with Lightroom (cloud based version, not Classic).  Is 256GB sufficient if the full size photos are stored in the cloud?  I’m assuming that Smart Previews would be stored on the iPad and my Mac mini, but I’m really not sure I understand how the Lightroom cloud based system handles this matter?   An upgrade to the 512GB iPad would be an additional $200 but I’m not sure if it’s worth the extra cost if full size images are not stored on the iPad.

Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks in advance. 

Best regards to all.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 18, 2019)

Full sized images are only stored on the iPad if you download the originals from your camera to the iPad in order to get them in the cloud. Even then they are only stored on the iPad as originals as long as they have not been uploaded yet. Once they have been uploaded, you can still select the option to only store smart previews on the iPad.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 18, 2019)

Note that 256GB has to store ALL local files including any image files from your camera.  If you don't have a fast internet connection (or a connection at all) the iPad needs to retain these files until you can transfer them to the cloud.   In addition to data files, the 256GB need to store all of the applications used by the iPad.  iOS uses some of the 256GB as RAM and video.


----------



## Robertdcpa (Aug 18, 2019)

Thanks for the replies.  I should state that I am not a pro photographer, just a hobbyist.  My camera generates 20MB RAW files.  The way I was looking at it was to say if I went on a week long trip and took 500 photos a day, over 5 days that would be 2,500 RAW files.  At 20MB a pop, that would only require 50GB of space (unless I calculated wrong).  That's why I thought 256GB would be safe.  Like I mentioned in my original post, I could get the 512GB model for an extra $200 but I wasn't sure if that would be worth the cost especially if the full size files go away to the cloud and only the Smart Previews stay on the iPad.

BTW, what is the typical size of the Smart Preview that stays on the iPad (given a RAW file size of 20MB)?  Also, does anyone use an 11" iPad Pro for Lightroom editing or should only the 12.9" model be considered for such purpose?


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Aug 18, 2019)

Robertdcpa said:


> Also, does anyone use an 11" iPad Pro for Lightroom editing or should only the 12.9" model be considered for such purpose?


12.9" vs 11" is mostly personal preference. The 12.9" might be better for someone who edits photos on it every day, or uses it as a laptop replacement. The larger size makes it easier for using multiple applications on one screen using the Split View, Slide Over, and Drag and Drop features. (Lightroom doesn't support all forms of those features, so that's mostly about when you use other applications). The Lightroom UI scales well enough, I used to use Lightroom on an iPad mini.

To save money I chose an Apple-refurbished earlier generation 10.5" iPad Pro, and Lightroom runs fine on that. I can only imagine that Lightroom is an even better experience on a current 11" or 12.9" iPad Pro.


----------



## Jeff Donald (Aug 19, 2019)

New iOS 13 will allow external HDD/SSD, flash drive, card reader etc. to attach directly to newer iPads. This should put less pressure on your internal storage capacity.  Some drives use more power than others and require a powered hub.


----------

